# 20" tornado value?



## joeba (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi guys, new to the forum and ive just got a couple of questions. Ive got what looks to be possibly a 1961 20" schwinn tornado and i cant really find a whole lot of information on the bike. If anybody can hel p me out identifying a little more or knows about the bike it would help a lot, also if anybody can give me a rough estimate on value that would be awesome.


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 27, 2012)

*Welcome to the Cabe,*

Just wana say welcome and get ready to have some fun learning. I am a lover of 20 inch Schwinns and pre 63 preproduction highrisers. I like your lil tornado, looks to be a 59 possibly I'd like to know your serial # to be accurate. 59's was a one year only frame design with separate bottom bars, they made different models of tornados using different frame styles. Value wise, a nice one sold on eBay for two hundred with out many bidders, I've seen others in the 300 range. Yours is lacking some parts, but some one who is looking for that frame will be happy. Here is my sons with a original ad.


----------



## Stingman (Nov 29, 2012)

First off welcome to the hobby! I hope you learn allot and most importantly have fun! The Torndao came out in 58 and was made through 61 I believe? This was Schwinn's lowest price bike they sold, but still had the famous Schwinn quality. However the Tordnado's have a cult follwing it kind of seems. The striaght bar frame is very unigue and cool! I own a 26 inch one myself in red. Yours is missing a fair amount of parts which does effect the value. I would say in that could condition I would put a value of around of $50 on it maybe? This would be a great bike to clean up, put some new grease in, repaplce the tires and let someone ride it! 

The seat you have on there is rare. You could sell that for some money too! Enjoy!


----------

